# Epic Win or Epic Fail???



## modtheworld44 (Jan 13, 2013)

For all

I done a trade for this lot of boards,cpus,and ram,and would like everyones opinion on how yall think I did.I paid a dollar for the old laptop and can get more for same price.Everything except the laptop weigh in at 24 pounds and the laptop is 15 pounds by its self.I traded an old working compaq evo laptop for the boards,cpus,and ram.So the question is did I win or fail in the transaction.Some of the boards to me look really good,maybe server slot boards.Any help with identification would be really helpful.Thanks in advance yall are the very best.



modtheworld44
Edit by me put wrong weight


----------



## modtheworld44 (Jan 13, 2013)

heres the rest of pics.


----------



## Gratilla (Jan 14, 2013)

"_I'd pay a dollar for that!_" [RoboCop]


----------



## silversaddle1 (Jan 14, 2013)

Well you're not gonna build a new house with the profits, but if you only have a dollar invested, well then ya did alright! If you could turn a profit like that everyday, you'd be driving a new truck!


----------



## modtheworld44 (Jan 14, 2013)

silversaddle1 said:


> Well you're not gonna build a new house with the profits, but if you only have a dollar invested, well then ya did alright! If you could turn a profit like that everyday, you'd be driving a new truck!



silversaddle1

If I would of paid cash,I would have only paid $23.00 for the whole lot.Heres a list of what he sells it to me for.

mother and slot boards $1.00 a pound(type of boards don't matter)
cpus $0.50(for small ones)$1.00(for any big ones including ceramic)
ram $1.00 a pound
old laptops $1.00 a piece
old keyboards $0.10 a pound

I figure this is a pretty good deal.



Gratilla said:


> "_I'd pay a dollar for that!_" [RoboCop]



Gratilla

You should see the boards I pulled out of RoboCop.It's a beautiful sight.


modtheworld44


----------



## etack (Jan 14, 2013)

Some buyers are paying $1.20# for laptops. At $1.00 you should buy all they have and leave a card.


Eric


----------



## modtheworld44 (Jan 14, 2013)

etack said:


> Some buyers are paying $1.20# for laptops. At $1.00 you should buy all they have and leave a card.
> 
> 
> Eric



etack

Thing is he works 5-6 days a week and doesn't have time to or want to refine the stuff himself.He gets it for free except gas to go pick it up,so I told him I would do the refining he keep the scrap metal and we split the yields 50/50.This way he makes more money than what hes getting now and I have a steady source of material.As soon as I get done with the lot in this post and show him my results he's going to give me a definite answer on the partnership.
From what you see in pictures,what kind of yields do you think I can get.Most of the material is dated between 1985-1995.I'm fixing to start stripping the material down as soon as I make this post.I should have some decent yields.



modtheworld44


----------



## etack (Jan 14, 2013)

I see no reason to refine whole boards. To me its a wast of time. collect and send that is what I do. What I would do is with this load depopulate it all weigh all the different parts and use the forum to get some yield data and some good guesstimates. Then see what you could have sold that to a buyer for. 

Like ram its just not profitable to refine. lap tops at 1.20# the one you have if complete its worth 18.00 @ 15# you won't make that 18.00 in that laptop and if you do its allot of work to get it.

now the loose ICs are worth refining cause the buyers don't pay well on them and pins too. If it where me and I was working for someone else I would ask what he wanted to sell it for and try to buy it at a price that will make me money and send it on. I would refine the ICs and pins and phone jack and Ethernet jacks. and send the rest on. But at the same time if your client doesn't want to sell refine it and make you money. It will be harder but make it how you can

I'm not trying to discourage you from refining. Sell this and buy Gold filled from pawn shops, thrift shops and garage sales. you will make lots more money that way.

Phone jacks and Ethernet jacks have the most gold per pound and easiest to remove with fire.

This is how I view scrap when its presented to me hope it helps.

Eric


----------



## modtheworld44 (Jan 14, 2013)

etack said:


> I see no reason to refine whole boards. To me its a wast of time. collect and send that is what I do. What I would do is with this load depopulate it all weigh all the different parts and use the forum to get some yield data and some good guesstimates. Then see what you could have sold that to a buyer for.
> 
> Like ram its just not profitable to refine. lap tops at 1.20# the one you have if complete its worth 18.00 @ 15# you won't make that 18.00 in that laptop and if you do its allot of work to get it.
> 
> ...



etack

My plan is to fully depopulate all boards like you said, but was wondering what the price difference was between cherry picked boards and fully depopulated boards and if thats even a factor in the price.I'll save the tantalum for a deal with you if you want,I have about 130-150 pounds of material to depopulate all together including this lot.I'm trimming all the fingers right now,just stopped to answer you back.How much does shipping tare into your profits when you send it off?Thanks for your replies and input.


modtheworld44


----------



## etack (Jan 14, 2013)

Shipping is about $0.30# as I live by ewasted and don't ship all that far. So for me its in the buy price. I only process for myself things that buyers don't pay well on. As far as cherry picking you have to decide why you are doing it is it for money or gold. not everyone is init to make the most money. I am I make gold for my business and silver is for my retirement. I sell all my gold and save the silver unless I have a deal I need large capital on. then I replace the silver first.

Eric


----------



## modtheworld44 (Jan 14, 2013)

etack said:


> Shipping is about $0.30# as I live by ewasted and don't ship all that far. So for me its in the buy price. I only process for myself things that buyers don't pay well on. As far as cherry picking you have to decide why you are doing it is it for money or gold. not everyone is init to make the most money. I am I make gold for my business and silver is for my retirement. I sell all my gold and save the silver unless I have a deal I need large capital on. then I replace the silver first.
> 
> Eric



etack

I stripped all the fingers off the lot and got 6.95oz.I checked each server board and the years ranged from 1982-1986 and they were Quanta (made in USA) boards.The finger foils can be felt pretty good when you rub a finger across it.my guess is at least 30+microinches and the width+length are bigger for each foil strip compared to regular slot card foils .So hopefully it will help produce better yields than just plain ram fingers.I'm going to pull the IC's and EPROM chips tomorrow and get a total weight for them too.The EPROM has allot of gold bond wires that you can see through the plastic window and can't wait till I get to the IC process to see what they yield.So you never actually told me the price difference between the depopulated and cherry picked boards.Whats the price per pound for each category if I wanted to ship my boards in either condition.Thanks in advance.



modtheworld44


----------



## etack (Jan 17, 2013)

modtheworld44 said:


> So you never actually told me the price difference between the depopulated and cherry picked boards.Whats the price per pound for each category if I wanted to ship my boards in either condition.



That is a question for your buyer I know I remove only socketed ICs and Ta caps. The rest is on the board.I don't do whole boards they are a waist of time to me. Unless they are all GP.

Eric

Make sure you get the price of your whole boards first so you can compare you returns.


----------



## trashmaster (Jan 18, 2013)

I think the price for striped boards was around 08-10 cents per lb.

Can't remember who it was buying them but a few members sent them some boards..


----------



## modtheworld44 (Jan 18, 2013)

trashmaster said:


> I think the price for striped boards was around 08-10 cents per lb.
> 
> Can't remember who it was buying them but a few members sent them some boards..



trashmaster

Thanks for giving me the answer I was looking for.



modtheworld44


----------

